# Posable Blucky



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

*Easy Method to Pose a Blucky*

I've been working on an alternate way to pose my bluckies that was easy to change and wasn't obvious when displayed without clothes. 
I decided to use the heavy wire used with chain link fence. It's fairly stiff but can still be adjusted and isn't hard to work with.
I started out by disassembling by blucky and cutting off the nubs at the end of the bones.

I then threaded a piece of the wire through the hip and shoulder joints.
















Run the wire through the middle fingers and toes and bend the wire to secure it.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Tape over the bend








I then ran a piece from the top of the neck and through the pelvis
















The skull on this one will be attached with a servo to allow for movement, otherwise I would have run the wire through the skull and hid the wire with some hair.
Here he is - wired, taped, stained and ready for corpsing.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great idea!! I use the wire from election yard signs, but it can be kinda hard to find. Thanks for sharing a more readily available option, looks like it might be better to work with too. You made some nice improvements to this guy! He's looking really good!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work !


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great idea. I have used wire to do small dollar store skelly (14"), but never gave a thought to up scale it to bluckies. The wire you are using looks to be about a #9. Is it steel or aluminum.?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

*Wired Blucky*



Bone Dancer said:


> Great idea. I have used wire to do small dollar store skelly (14"), but never gave a thought to up scale it to bluckies. The wire you are using looks to be about a #9. Is it steel or aluminum.?


You're right, it is 9 gauge aluminum tension wire. I got it at Home Depot for $18 for a big roll. It has enough rigidity to hold up the arm on my drinking pirate with a plastic bottle and the water line but is not so stiff that you can't work with it.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Your blucky looks great. I'll have to get some 9ga next time I'm at HD (which is regularly now...) Have one blucky waiting to be hacked up..have to get a few more!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent idea, thanks for sharing. your blucky is looking very good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

His pose says "I wish someone would bring me my head"


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i like this! i have done posed Bluckys, but they were locked into that one position... this has the wheels turning!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

His head will be returned to him soon. Once he's finished drying from being corpsed, he'll get another coat of stain and his head will be reunited with his body!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Had some time to do some internet surfing while on vacation and found that this isn't a new idea. Check out this link for a bit of a different slant on this project - http://theghostess.com/miniblucky.htm


----------

